# firearms refresher course



## mtnman (Dec 30, 2007)

FIREARMS REFRESHER COURSE


1. An armed man is a citizen. An unarmed man is a subject.


2. A gun in the hand is better than a cop on the phone.

3. Colt: The original point and click interface.


4. Gun control is not about guns; it's about control.


5. If guns are outlawed, can we use swords?


6. If guns cause crime, then pencils cause misspelled words.

7. Free men do not ask permission to bear arms.


8. If you don't know your rights, you don't have any.


9. Those who trade liberty for security have neither.


10. The United States Constitution (c)1791. All Rights Reserved.

11. What part of 'shall not be infringed' do you not understand?


12. The Second Amendment is in place in case the politicians ignore the others.


13. 64,999,987 firearms owners killed no one yesterday.


14. Guns only have two enemies; rust and politicians. 

15. Know guns, know peace, know safety. No guns, no peace, no safety.



16. You don't shoot to kill; you shoot to stay alive.

17. 911: Government sponsored Dial-a-Prayer.



18. Assault is a behavior, not a device.

19. Criminals love gun control; it makes their jobs safer.


20. If guns cause crime, then matches cause arson.


21. Only a government that is afraid of its citizens tries to control them.


22. You have only the rights you are willing to fight for.

23. Enforce the gun control laws we ALREADY have; don't make more


24. When you remove the people's right to bear arms, you create slaves.


25. The American Revolution would never have happened with gun control.



IF YOU AGREE, PASS THIS 'REFRESHER' ON TO TEN FREE CITIZENS.



"Calling an illegal alien an 'undocumented immigrant' is like 
calling a drug dealer an 'unlicensed pharmacist'!"


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2007)

number 23 is my favorite!


----------



## seif5034 (Jun 30, 2008)

good course. I'm glad I took it


----------

